# GenieGo will not download.



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the GenieGo App installed on my Samsung Tablet,
I can get programs to process and they show up in the list to download.
But I can't get them to download.
Also when I run the GenieGo App on my phone the programs that have been prepared from the tablet do not show up on the phones list?

Newbie Questions:
Are the programs prepared differently between a Samsung Tablet and a Samsung phone?

I was told once that you could download a program to one device and then transfer it to another by copying the file from one device to another.
If I prepare a program and download it to my laptop (Windows) will it play on the tablet?

UPDATE:
I was able to download it to the phone but when I tried to copy it through the computer it showed that the folder was empty. Yet file explorer on the phone shows the files?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

a program will prepared only once and it can be downloaded to any device


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> I have the GenieGo App installed on my Samsung Tablet,
> I can get programs to process and they show up in the list to download.
> But I can't get them to download.
> Also when I run the GenieGo App on my phone the programs that have been prepared from the tablet do not show up on the phones list?
> ...


A transcoded program can be downloaded to any supported device. But you can not copy between devices.

Reboot your GG -- a 30 second reset (hold for 30 seconds) may help.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> A transcoded program can be downloaded to any supported device. But you can not copy between devices.
> 
> Reboot your GG -- a 30 second reset (hold for 30 seconds) may help.


Rebooted the GG, The movie shows ready to download, yet when i select "download" it does nothing.
Downloads to the phone just fine.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> Rebooted the GG, The movie shows ready to download, yet when i select "download" it does nothing.
> Downloads to the phone just fine.


Something is wrong with your network . . . are you sure the iPad isn't on a guest or some other network?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Something is wrong with your network . . . are you sure the iPad isn't on a guest or some other network?


Edit: I re-read and it's not an iPad . . . are you sure the Android device is supported?


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Edit: I re-read and it's not an iPad . . . are you sure the Android device is supported?


I think that technically it isn't. It's a Samsung Galaxy S3 running 4.4.2. I was really hoping that since after the update the program actually loaded on the tablet that it would work properly :-(
Guess not, probably about the time i get a new tablet D* will get this one working.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It might be worth a shot deleting and reinstalling the app on the tablet.......


----------



## shmed (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you have the app set up to store on an SD card?
If so, see http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212672-geniego-not-writing-to-sd-card/ post#7


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep the 4.4 android will not work unless you specify the location

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

shmed said:


> Do you have the app set up to store on an SD card?
> If so, see http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212672-geniego-not-writing-to-sd-card/ post#7


Thanks much, that worked!!!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

shmed said:


> Do you have the app set up to store on an SD card?
> If so, see http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212672-geniego-not-writing-to-sd-card/ post#7


Good catch!!


----------

